# [ebay] Verkaufe Apple iPhone 6 - 64GB - Silber (Ohne Simlock) A1586



## Tivino (12. Oktober 2020)

verkaufe ein iphone 6 mit 64 gb.

https://www.ebay.de/itm/154133242543


----------



## Tivino (12. Oktober 2020)

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Apple-iPhon...tem23e30ea2af:g:F9IAAOSwK2ZfgXyr&LH_Auction=1


----------

